# Help with conceiving....



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Not me of course coz im all man babay! But my missues and i are looking at starting a family and i was wondering if anyone knows of anything she can take to help the process along.

Blatantly we know the basics and all that and know what her best times of month are for conceiving but was wondering 'supplement' wise is there owt that has been proved to help women conceive?

Cheers all :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

post some pictures buddy i might be able to help her


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think hcg is a fertility drug :confused1: mars or hackskii would be the guys to ask .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have never heard of anything that can help a woman concieve mate.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> post some pictures of you naked buddy then i might consider helping


You sicko!!


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> post some pictures buddy i might be able to help her


1 minute it took! Good to see members of this board stay alert even on a Sunday evening.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i believe in fate bro if its gonna happen its gonna happen go and see a gypsy lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

rohypnol


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

vetran said:


> i believe in fate bro if its gonna happen its gonna happen go and see a gypsy lol


Thats what i keep telling her but shes getting so frustrated, i tell her it takes some people over a year or more to hit the jackpot but she just gets angry.

I might hire some help as this dieting lark makes ya too tired for much else :lol:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

chilli said:


> rohypnol


Shes already tried that on me but it just makes me snore to loud and puts her off :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Thunderstruck said:


> Thats what i keep telling her but shes getting so frustrated, i tell her it takes some people over a year or more to hit the jackpot but she just gets angry.
> 
> I might hire some help as this dieting lark makes ya too tired for much else :lol:


revert to my first comment :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

How long you been trying mate? If you've been trying for a year with no luck I'd suggest going for some tests. You've got absolutely nothing to lose, but if something needs addressing the sooner you get the ball rolling the better.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

My mrs conceived both our children while I was on cycle, might have been something to do with the test causing me to mount her every spare minute of the day of everyday multiple times for 10 weeks lol.


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

My wife conceived two months after PCT from a tren cycle. There are kits that tell you when she is ovulating and these work really well. I believe Clomiphene (Clomid) is used by women finding it difficult to conceive.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> My mrs conceived both our children while I was on cycle, might have been something to do with the test causing me to mount her every spare minute of the day of everyday multiple times for 10 weeks lol.


yeah but rick your mrs is well fit so its no surprise lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> yeah but rick your mrs is well fit so its no surprise lol


You should see her mum mate haha lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> You should see her mum mate haha lol


m8 there is a male animal please post mum in law photos :lol:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Thunderstruck said:


> Not me of course coz im all man babay! But my missues and i are looking at starting a family and i was wondering if anyone knows of anything she can take to help the process along.
> 
> Blatantly we know the basics and all that and know what her best times of month are for conceiving but was wondering 'supplement' wise is there owt that has been proved to help women conceive?
> 
> Cheers all :thumb:


my bird took folic acid m8 look it up ...help women get pregnant ..

i think


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

roblee said:


> my bird took folic acid m8 look it up ...help women get pregnant ..
> 
> i think


Yeah shes already taking that.

And on the question of how long, in my opinion we havent been 'trying' properly for very long at all, her idea of trying is one shag at ovulation time then thats it haha. I said we gotta do it as much as poss around the time for mo0nths on end for it to be classed as 'properly trying'.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Yeah shes already taking that.
> 
> And on the question of how long, in my opinion we havent been 'trying' properly for very long at all, her idea of trying is one shag at ovulation time then thats it haha. I said we gotta do it as much as poss around the time for mo0nths on end for it to be classed as 'properly trying'.


in that case, stop typing on here and get to it!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Not me of course coz im all man babay! But my missues and i are looking at starting a family and i was wondering if anyone knows of anything she can take to help the process along.
> 
> Blatantly we know the basics and all that and know what her best times of month are for conceiving but was wondering 'supplement' wise is there owt that has been proved to help women conceive?
> 
> Cheers all :thumb:


I stick to the everyday method, best get a much as possible now cause when she is you will have passed your usefulness and s ex will be out of the question. Oh and both times my mrs came off her pill and was preggo within the next 2 months


----------



## Hicup (Jan 3, 2011)

Clomid. But read up on sides that it can have on woman 1st.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Patrick Arnold, the guy who made 6-OXO said "6-OXO will act like a fertility drug in women. women should not have unprotected sex if they take 6-OXO, unless they don't care about the possibility of multiple births". Found this on one of the american forums.

Not suggesting she takes this though haha, i'm sure there are healthier options and not quite sure what else this might do to her. I have heard HcG is effective as a fertility drug.

All the best and hope you have some luck soon.

Our 2nd is on the way in January, think its a pair of scissors we're needing


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> You sicko!!


Mate there's nuttin wrong with this.. Several times I was offered money to get the wife pregged 'cose wasnt possible any other ways.

Of course I always refuse


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

i banged like a wild rabbit for over 2plus yrs and still no sucess, we split after it, it got as far as me blowing a load in a jar, anylised it and the result wasnt great but i was expecting that, just off cycle

if your using id do a pct and get hormones checked a few wks post pct to access were your at

my doctor told me sometimes all a women needs is a few shots b12 to increase fertility chances,id try all the above before trying hcg clomid etc

im saying before your missus uses clomid hcg etc,thats all the fertility clinic will give her

and at a cost of between 4000e and 24000e with 1-4 chance do as idid and tell em to fcuk off


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Clomid, this is the main purpose of the drug - female fertility. As said above read up on the sides as it can highly increase the chance of twins or triplets. Im sure some woman had sextuplets using clomid!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

best advice i can give u, stop stressing about it and let it happen naturally


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Not read the replies, but i know that you using hcg, and her using clomid will deffo help, just don't be surprised if you end up with triplets...will post more info when i have rechecked my facts, upto you whether you take the advice that they use in fertility clinics....  hold tight until tomorrow, i will post at some point!


----------

